# 11 year old gets tf2 hentai for his birthday (NWS)



## aqxsl (Dec 9, 2012)

http://didney.tumblr.com/post/37499261340/gllt-its-not-what-you-think-i-swear-to-god


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 9, 2012)

...

Well then.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh wow, that is just...

I'm pretty sure that's illegal (no shit) unless it's edited in a clever way.


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/OXMnGdPobx8


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 9, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> http://youtu.be/OXMnGdPobx8


My suspicions are now confirmed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> http://youtu.be/OXMnGdPobx8



That isn't as hot as a naked Sniper so this is obviously fake.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone loves gravedigger!

Holy shit when I was that kids age that was my fave monster truck.

Im 29 now,  retire damn you!!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

Who the smeg gives a kid porn for their birthday?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh Tumblr, you never cease to amaze me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

What the flying fuck were their parents thinking?


----------



## Vega (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a fake guys, the original video has Grave Digger Monster Truck on the wall....

Still found it funny as hell though.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 9, 2012)

HAHAAHA. This is like so fucking random.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2012)

Adobe After Effects.  You can track the motion of the wall plane using either CS6's built in 3D tracker or a third party tracker like CameraTracker by The Foundry.  After that it's a straight forward process of applying 2D objects in 3D space as planes over the wall.

Render and voila.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Adobe After Effects.  You can track the motion of the wall plane using either CS6's built in 3D tracker or a third party tracker like CameraTracker by The Foundry.  After that it's a straight forward process of applying 2D objects in 3D space as planes over the wall.
> 
> Render and voila.



That sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2012)

How would you ever think that was legitimate?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> How would you ever think that was legitimate?



Because I got the same gift when I was 11.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 9, 2012)

That has ruined the sniper for me... damnit, guess I have to play soldier until I can scrub that set of images out of my mind.


----------



## kanako (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow just wow...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 9, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Adobe After Effects.  You can track the motion of the wall plane using either CS6's built in 3D tracker or a third party tracker like CameraTracker by The Foundry.  After that it's a straight forward process of applying 2D objects in 3D space as planes over the wall.
> 
> Render and voila.



They could have tracked it/meshed it better instead of reminding me of the obvious blue screen set backdrop found in Once Upon a Time (and other shows with a budget)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 9, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> That isn't as hot as a naked Sniper so this is obviously fake.



I dunno. Medic is pretty close to Sniper. Now if it was SniperXMedic then OMGAHAFHA YES


----------



## Saiko (Dec 9, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Because I got the same gift when I was 11.


... in Mississippi? Your entire family would be burned at the stake or something. :V


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2012)

Fake and gay.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> They could have tracked it/meshed it better instead of reminding me of the obvious blue screen set backdrop found in Once Upon a Time (and other shows with a budget)



Probably, but I doubt they wanted to spend a tonne of time on it.   Also the video seems to be shot on a phone or something, you get some fairly problematic rolling shutter issues on phone video that can be tricky to compensate for.  But yeah, more work on compensating for the RS and then shade the art to better match the room's lighting and you'd be good to go.


----------



## Lyxen (Dec 9, 2012)

HAHAHA why someone would make a hillarious edit like that ceases to amuse me. that is fucking hillarious


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 6, 2013)

The tumblr link isn't working for me


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

url not found


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahaha! They removed it. Fun's over, guys. Everybody go home!


----------



## Furchee (Jan 9, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Ahaha! They removed it. Fun's over, guys. Everybody go home!



http://rebloggy.com/post/nsfw-fathead-surprise/37495145226

Once it goes up on the internet, it never comes off of the internet.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 9, 2013)

If it's not anime it's not hentai.


----------

